# Sprinkling



## Preach (Mar 2, 2006)

I was hoping that the paedos could set forth verses/passages that you feel shows that Sprinkling is an acceptable mode of baptism. Thanks.
-Bobby-


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 2, 2006)

Heb. 10:22
Ezek. 36:25
Nu. 8:7; 19:9, 12-13, 18-21; 31:23; cf. Heb. 9:13
Heb. 9:10, "divers washings" lit. _baptisms_
Ex. 24:8; Lev. 14:1-7; Heb. 9:19-22


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 2, 2006)

> Exodus 24:8 And Moses took the blood and threw it on the people and said, "œBehold the blood of the covenant that the Lord has made with you in accordance with all these words."


----------

